

Credit Giants Team Up With Google to Drive Mobile Payments - marcog1
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/03/google-mobile-nfc-mastercard-citigroup/

======
some1else
Companies used to have nightmares of Google releasing a competitive product.
But with regard to GOOG's track record of unsuccessful attempts in the Social
and Location markets, it looks like startups don't need to worry _that_ much.
I wonder how Square and the newly announced Stripe will stand up to this.

